# Bay Area Surf(Formerly FCBA) DOC Resigning?



## soccer4us (Oct 24, 2022)

Any truth to the BA Surf DOC resigning end of the fall season? It seemed surprising mid year at a reputable club unless something bad happened


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 24, 2022)

There's nothimg reputable about that club..... but that's a topic for a different thread. Juan Porras will be gone effective November 5. Nobody knows if he has another coaching job lined up, but I doubt it. The timing of his exit is suspicious to say the least, and rumors have been running rampant. Some I've heard are money issues, difference in view about the direction of the club, abuse of power, blackmailing, and even mistreatment of players. Some day we will know the real story.


----------



## soccerpalace (Oct 24, 2022)

Dear FC Bay Area Surf soccer community,

With utmost respect to our players and families, I am writing to inform you that I will be leaving my position as Director of Coaching of the Elite Clubs National League Girls Program at FC Bay Area Surf soccer club, by November 5th. As of now, mutually decided the effective date is November 5th as I aim to be non-disruptive for the players, their families, and the coaches under my direction. 

I have coached these players with great pride and done my best to teach the values and life lessons that I learned as a youth, as a soccer player growing up in Argentina. Soccer teaches values, when player are here, they gain strong identities and skills as leaders and collaborators. Many things they learn in sports are related to life. Our teams have made me proud with their dedication to setting goals, support of each other, and continuous improvement toward their own unique talents. Values guide my coaching and should be the top-most priority in our sport and institutions. As a staff leader and as an advocate for our members, I believe that sports should help kids, and that our role is to create access to soccer and reduce barriers. 

This year, I have come to the realization that my position at FC Bay Area is not a perfect match. As the father of three daughters and a son, my priorities are to be a positive influence, focus on the players' education, and continuously evolve my teaching to meet the changing needs of our youth today and in the years ahead. In choosing to move on from this position, there is a heaviness in my heart to not continue coaching each player here, but I am happy to have made an impact on their soccer careers.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 25, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> There's nothimg reputable about that club..... but that's a topic for a different thread. Juan Porras will be gone effective November 5. Nobody knows if he has another coaching job lined up, but I doubt it. The timing of his exit is suspicious to say the least, and rumors have been running rampant. Some I've heard are money issues, difference in view about the direction of the club, abuse of power, blackmailing, and even mistreatment of players. Some day we will know the real story.


Sounds like a "fun" youth soccer situation. I've heard some shady stuff about the money side of the club. In regards to the DOC, I heard more that was about treatment of the girls and potential verbal abuse regularly. Some parents got tired of it and went strong to make changes.

I was more referring to reputable as quality team but I agree with you on everything else. Not exactly a place known for strong morals and treating the girls well. It will be interesting who steps into that role next.


----------



## crush (Oct 25, 2022)

soccer4us said:


> Sounds like a "fun" youth soccer situation. I've heard some shady stuff about the money side of the club. In regards to the DOC, I heard more that was about treatment of the girls and potential verbal abuse regularly. Some parents got tired of it and went strong to make changes.
> 
> I was more referring to reputable as quality team but I agree with you on everything else. Not exactly a place known for strong morals and treating the girls well. It will be interesting who steps into that role next.


I called this behavior out long ago and I was mocked, laughed at and called names and my dd was kicked out for it. These Docs had way too much power. If you kiss enough ass then all is great. I was threaten many times you guys, even from rich dads on here who destroyed the poor dad because they could pay to play the gr8t game. To be VERY clear, not all Docs are assholes, but some are worse then an asshole. Not all coaches yell, scream, bully, intimidate, blacklist and so on to 12 & 13 years old's little girls they can't groom. However, we got a few still roaming the fields. If you yell to get your point a cross, stop it now! If you can't stop yelling, get out of the game. Soccer was hijacked by some cruel and I dare say evil men.


----------



## Jar!23 (Oct 25, 2022)

The guy obviously has an ego problem and inability to get along with others.  How many partnerships have gone bad by now?  Beware of any clubs that have any involvement with him.  It won't last.  Don't contribute your time and money.  It only feeds into his ego.  I've heard how he talks to others.  No respect and he truly feels that you should kiss the ground he walks on.  Actions say a lot about his values.


----------



## soccerpalace (Oct 25, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> There's nothimg reputable about that club..... but that's a topic for a different thread. Juan Porras will be gone effective November 5. Nobody knows if he has another coaching job lined up, but I doubt it. The timing of his exit is suspicious to say the least, and rumors have been running rampant. Some I've heard are money issues, difference in view about the direction of the club, abuse of power, blackmailing, and even mistreatment of players. Some day we will know the real story.





soccer4us said:


> Sounds like a "fun" youth soccer situation. I've heard some shady stuff about the money side of the club. In regards to the DOC, I heard more that was about treatment of the girls and potential verbal abuse regularly. Some parents got tired of it and went strong to make changes.
> 
> I was more referring to reputable as quality team but I agree with you on everything else. Not exactly a place known for strong morals and treating the girls well.* It will be interesting who steps into that role next.*


JP went from co-founder to ex-employee, so it will be someone HP can again manage and manipulate. Maintaining control means hiring people who won't confront or question what you do. Can't wait to hear the "big news".


----------



## NorCalUSN (Oct 25, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> There's nothimg reputable about that club..... but that's a topic for a different thread. Juan Porras will be gone effective November 5. Nobody knows if he has another coaching job lined up, but I doubt it. The timing of his exit is suspicious to say the least, and rumors have been running rampant. Some I've heard are money issues, difference in view about the direction of the club, abuse of power, blackmailing, and even mistreatment of players. Some day we will know the real story.


Anon9, it is not my job to defend the club.  However, to throw out a statement like "nothing reputable about the club" "rumors have been running rampant" is lazy. If you are going to throw a grenade over the fence like this start a new thread and point out the reasons for your statements.  Im sure some people will find this site looking for information about a future club for their son or daughter.  I came to this site looking for info on Deza.  So if you are going to say something of this nature be a man or woman up and state it.


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 25, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> Anon9, it is not my job to defend the club.  However, to throw out a statement like "nothing reputable about the club" "rumors have been running rampant" is lazy. If you are going to throw a grenade over the fence like this start a new thread and point out the reasons for your statements.  Im sure some people will find this site looking for information about a future club for their son or daughter.  I came to this site looking for info on Deza.  So if you are going to say something of this nature be a man or woman up and state it.


Not interested. Anyone that wants info on a specific club can do their research. Won't take long to gather that.


----------



## SurFutbol (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't know anything about that club, but my daughter briefly trained with Juan at Force, and she would run into him occasionally thereafter at things like PDP.  She has only good things to say about him. When he and Deza invited her to play at Force, they complemented her ability and I joked that they had to because she was standing right in front of us.  Juan laughed and said that is not how they operate.  They were very clear they would be brutally honest with her, they expected to have those conversations directly with her, and they expected her to be mature enough to listen and learn from it. That is how it was. Parents who could not handle that and did not want coaches telling their kids anything other than how great they were usually left pretty quickly.

Juan has bounced around, but it seems irresponsible for those without personal knowledge to suggest he did for inappropriate reasons.  The truth is it is really hard making a living as a youth soccer coach.  Money is extremely tight, clubs and opportunities come and go, and anyone trying to make a living in this profession needs to hustle and go where money and opportunity take them. There was clearly some animosity with his most recent departure, but another truth is that people leave jobs all the time because personalities are not a good fit or their visions don't line up. That seems to be a particular problem with youth soccer because it attracts so many people who don't know how to operate a fiscally responsible business and lack the money to bring in a CFO to help.


----------



## Anon9 (Oct 27, 2022)

They couldn't wait until Nov 5 to get rid of him, he was gone this past Monday. Many options being looked at to replace him.


----------



## Messi0918 (Nov 8, 2022)

crush said:


> I called this behavior out long ago and I was mocked, laughed at and called names and my dd was kicked out for it. These Docs had way too much power. If you kiss enough ass then all is great. I was threaten many times you guys, even from rich dads on here who destroyed the poor dad because they could pay to play the gr8t game. To be VERY clear, not all Docs are assholes, but some are worse then an asshole. Not all coaches yell, scream, bully, intimidate, blacklist and so on to 12 & 13 years old's little girls they can't groom. However, we got a few still roaming the fields. If you yell to get your point a cross, stop it now! If you can't stop yelling, get out of the game. Soccer was hijacked by some cruel and I dare say evil men.


Ehhh. I think most parents are sensitive. Any soccer country allows for some stern instructions. I think people get mislabeled in the youth soccer world because of parents with egos. I think parents have the egos- I’ve been there on the sidelines with them. We all think our kid is the best. It’s nature. 
i rather have someone push my child then have the DOC’s in relationships with the moms and board members like the clubs on the peninsula. Heck there was a club that was encouraging it by providing divorce services. Those Are the clubs to stayaway from. But to mislabel a coach who everyone all around knows is good is lazy. Target the unethical ones.Not the ones that have a track record of developing good players. That’s their job. 
you want a club that the doc wants to take you out on a date- go to it. You want one where your child develops. You’ll go where he is. Good coaches are few and far between ….


----------



## crush (Nov 8, 2022)

Messi0918 said:


> Ehhh. I think most parents are sensitive. Any soccer country allows for some stern instructions. I think people get mislabeled in the youth soccer world because of parents with egos. I think parents have the egos- I’ve been there on the sidelines with them. We all think our kid is the best. It’s nature.
> i rather have someone push my child then have the DOC’s in relationships with the moms and board members like the clubs on the peninsula. Heck there was a club that was encouraging it by providing divorce services. Those Are the clubs to stayaway from. But to mislabel a coach who everyone all around knows is good is lazy. Target the unethical ones.Not the ones that have a track record of developing good players. That’s their job.
> you want a club that the doc wants to take you out on a date- go to it. You want one where your child develops. You’ll go where he is. Good coaches are few and far between ….


Ehhh, I think most parents care about their kids brah. "Stern" instructions from a yeller & screamer is not good for the top women soccer players of today. Women and young girls do not like being yelled at, even if the man thinks he's just being stern with his voice. EVERYONE has ego Messi. I would rather have my kid taught the great game with respect and not stern yelling & stern screaming. My wife's dad is from Guatemala and he yelled with his instructions and he would never change and so he would not be a good coach for girls and he agrees with me. I learned from my wife and dd that yelling is not how you teach the girls what you want them to do. The fact is, girls are not boys. We both agree what some parents are willing to pay in order for their child to play is wrong and has no place in the game. I know a few who had to go on a date with Doc or The Hot Tub. Good coaches are hard to find 100%. A yeller can always change, I did


----------



## NorCalUSN (Nov 8, 2022)

My DD has played for a number of different coaches with different styles. So her skin has gotten pretty coarse.  Even had a coach while playing in Japan that gave her a shove after she thought my daughter had disrespected her as she was leaving the field.  Anyway, every player is different, some players respond better to different coaching styles.  Some of the posts on here border on slander and personally I feel pretty cowardly but I guess that's the benefit of remaining anonymous on the message boards.  Coach Juan motivated my daughter to be a better player.  Was she sad to hear he was going away, yes definitely, but she is tough and will keep moving on.  It's so easy to trash a coach or club on here but if you are going to,  stand up and say why. Otherwise your words are about as valuable as a message from QAnon.


----------



## tubeboy (Nov 8, 2022)

soccer4us said:


> Any truth to the BA Surf DOC resigning end of the fall season? It seemed surprising mid year at a reputable club unless something bad happened


Coach Juan, polarizing, yes, stubborn yes, does he yell, hell yes.  Does he come across mean spirited, sometimes.  What you need to understand in this man is his love for futbol.  He really lives and breath this stuff that he preaches.  He is not for everyone, especially for the parents.  He has a vision for your daughter but can’t always express it or won’t, which results in frustration for player and family.  You have to trust him explicitly, which again difficult as a parent.  But if you daughter have talent and is coachable, he will nurture your daughter into the best soccer player that she can be.


----------



## crush (Nov 8, 2022)

tubeboy said:


> Coach Juan, polarizing, yes, stubborn yes, does he yell, hell yes.  Does he come across mean spirited, sometimes.  What you need to understand in this man is his love for futbol.  He really lives and breath this stuff that he preaches.  He is not for everyone, especially for the parents.  He has a vision for your daughter but can’t always express it or won’t, which results in frustration for player and family.  You have to trust him explicitly, which again difficult as a parent.  But if you daughter have talent and is coachable, he will nurture your daughter into the best soccer player that she can be.


Ok, ok, ok, man, I get it loud & clear and 100% appreciate love of the sport. I think coaches who yell care more and have ganas. Trust me, I yelled a little and thought that was how us men got our points across. I'm only saying the top players in our country don't like being yelled at and neither does my wife & dd. We need to bring it down big time. I buy my cleats from one of the best coaches for women in oC in the old days and he told me todays parent is killing the game. He speaks his mind and most kids can't handle the honesty. To each his own bro. My dd had the best coach who never yelled once and one of the best who yelled all the time. They both won championships with their style. She likes both of them because they both cared for her in their different ways. I feel they complimented each other actually. One needed to yell a little to show he cared and the other needed to bring it down a few notches during the games. Way too much robo coaching.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Nov 8, 2022)

crush said:


> Ehhh, I think most parents care about their kids brah. "Stern" instructions from a yeller & screamer is not good for the top women soccer players of today. Women and young girls do not like being yelled at, even if the man thinks he's just being stern with his voice. EVERYONE has ego Messi. I would rather have my kid taught the great game with respect and not stern yelling & stern screaming. My wife's dad is from Guatemala and he yelled with his instructions and he would never change and so he would not be a good coach for girls and he agrees with me. I learned from my wife and dd that yelling is not how you teach the girls what you want them to do. The fact is, girls are not boys. We both agree what some parents are willing to pay in order for their child to play is wrong and has no place in the game. I know a few who had to go on a date with Doc or The Hot Tub. Good coaches are hard to find 100%. A yeller can always change, I did


Crush, I echo what you are saying and it is a real dilemma in soccer.  Most (not all) of the soccer technical IQ resides in the long history of Men's soccer experiences in the Professional world and pre professional world.  Clearly women are catching up so don't take this as a sexist comment, just stating the obvious.  Therefore, male coaches greatly outnumber female coaches.  One of the great truths of relationships is that men don't understand women and visa versa and people see things as THEY are, not as they are.  Girls are much more relationship driven and so motivating girls is different than motivating boys.  Male coaches struggle with knowing how to motivate girls, and I can speak from experience, girls never forget a mean spoken word. 

Clive Charles was one of the few great male coaches that "got it".  He coached the women and the men at university of Portland.  In a nutshell, with the women he was kind and did not speak harshly or swear.  With the men, lets just say he was very colorful and much harder.  Women players loved him and his men players respected him.  Unfortunately for the soccer world and the world in general, his life was cut short.  We need more coaches like Clive in youth soccer.


----------



## crush (Nov 8, 2022)

Surfer_dad said:


> Crush, I echo what you are saying and it is a real dilemma in soccer.  Most (not all) of the soccer technical IQ resides in the long history of Men's soccer experiences in the Professional world and pre professional world.  Clearly women are catching up so don't take this as a sexist comment, just stating the obvious.  Therefore, male coaches greatly outnumber female coaches.  One of the great truths of relationships is that men don't understand women and visa versa and people see things as THEY are, not as they are.  Girls are much more relationship driven and so motivating girls is different than motivating boys.  Male coaches struggle with knowing how to motivate girls, and I can speak from experience, girls never forget a mean spoken word.
> 
> Clive Charles was one of the few great male coaches that "got it".  He coached the women and the men at university of Portland.  In a nutshell, with the women he was kind and did not speak harshly or swear.  With the men, lets just say he was very colorful and much harder.  Women players loved him and his men players respected him.  Unfortunately for the soccer world and the world in general, his life was cut short.  We need more coaches like Clive in youth soccer.


Echo back to you Surfer dad.


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 9, 2022)

For those of you that think JP is an "ethical person" and his only issue is being "tough on the girls" need to learn about history. The guy burned all bridges with Burlingame Soccer Club. I challenge anyone with direct knowledge of what happened there to post it here. I know bits and pieces, but not the full story. Not to mention, his hate for the "US system" of soccer, which to my knowledge, is the only one that exists in this country.


----------



## MacDre (Nov 9, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> For those of you that think JP is an "ethical person" and his only issue is being "tough on the girls" need to learn about history. The guy burned all bridges with Burlingame Soccer Club. I challenge anyone with direct knowledge of what happened there to post it here. I know bits and pieces, but not the full story. Not to mention, his hate for the "US system" of soccer, which to my knowledge, is the only one that exists in this country.


Is it possible the man speaks truth to power and understands soccer?
Girls club soccer in the US is horrible and is in need of substantial improvement.  Why are you so proud of a system that consistently produces players that lack basic fundamentals at the highest levels?  I get sick to my stomach when I see ECNL clubs like Mustang play and have to take a whole bottle of pepto-bismol to the face for relief.  Collectively we all need to do better and start calling out the phonies.


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 9, 2022)

MacDre said:


> Is it possible the man speaks truth to power and understands soccer?
> Girls club soccer in the US is horrible and is in need of substantial improvement.  Why are you so proud of a system that consistently produces players that lack basic fundamentals at the highest levels?  I get sick to my stomach when I see ECNL clubs like Mustang play and have to take a whole bottle of pepto-bismol to the face for relief.  Collectively we all need to do better and start calling out the phonies.


I'm not endorsing the US system. Unfortunately, we all know it's pay to play. Would you be living in SoCal/Tijuana and providing opportunities for your daughter if you were broke?


----------



## NorCalUSN (Nov 9, 2022)

MacDre said:


> Is it possible the man speaks truth to power and understands soccer?
> Girls club soccer in the US is horrible and is in need of substantial improvement.  Why are you so proud of a system that consistently produces players that lack basic fundamentals at the highest levels?  I get sick to my stomach when I see ECNL clubs like Mustang play and have to take a whole bottle of pepto-bismol to the face for relief.  Collectively we all need to do better and start calling out the phonies.


MacDre,  I agree, we already see some warning signs of people complaining on here.  But it's going to take the rest of world eating our lunch during  the next women's world cup for US soccer to accept the fact that we are not top dog anymore.  We've had an advantage for decades but it's all going to go away as the European systems start evolving and treating their women's teams as an asset and not a drag. I'm not saying we need to go all "Logan's Run" and purge our older players but I really think our system needs to take a good look at how we do things.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Nov 9, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> MacDre,  I agree, we already see some warning signs of people complaining on here.  But it's going to take the rest of world eating our lunch during  the next women's world cup for US soccer to accept the fact that we are not top dog anymore.  We've had an advantage for decades but it's all going to go away as the European systems start evolving and treating their women's teams as an asset and not a drag. I'm not saying we need to go all "Logan's Run" and purge our older players but I really think our system needs to take a good look at how we do things.


Another thing that appears to happen is that once you are "in" you are in and if you are not you are not.  A majority of the chosen ones at 13 are the same ones at 18 and .... there are rarely changes and influx of challenge to those already in the pool of talent


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Nov 10, 2022)

NorCalUSN said:


> MacDre,  I agree, we already see some warning signs of people complaining on here.  But it's going to take the rest of world eating our lunch during  the next women's world cup for US soccer to accept the fact that we are not top dog anymore.  We've had an advantage for decades but it's all going to go away as the European systems start evolving and treating their women's teams as an asset and not a drag. I'm not saying we need to go all "Logan's Run" and purge our older players but I really think our system needs to take a good look at how we do things.


The problem with especially girls youth soccer is that for clubs revenue needs to come from somewhere. In Europe training youth to play soccer makes sense because theres spectators willing to pay to watch them play also clubs can sell top developed talent to bigger clubs.

In the US theres not enough spectators to generate revenue and you cant really sell top talent to larger clubs. So without this clubs rely on parents to foot the bill + dangle access to college sports as the payoff.

For the US we're stuck in a trap. Clubs making $$$ from parents is to lucrative to resist. Why would a club work their ass off to sell tickets when parents will pay to make their kid a star? (even if theyre not)

Maybe if the whole college scholarship scam gets overturned someday + colleges are forced to pay players theyll start getting more picky about who they take on forcing youth clubs to create a better product. Or maybe if pro soccer attendance increases.

For women Europe (and maybe latin America) clubs are going to start dominating soccer very soon. Right now neither really care about womens soccer. But they're slowly starting to see interest from spectators. Once interest hits a critical mass clubs will start seriously (I'm talking 8 hours of soccer a day from U13 on) training the girls. When this happens US womens soccer will get left in the dust.


----------



## Messi0918 (Nov 12, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> For those of you that think JP is an "ethical person" and his only issue is being "tough on the girls" need to learn about history. The guy burned all bridges with Burlingame Soccer Club. I challenge anyone with direct knowledge of what happened there to post it here. I know bits and pieces, but not the full story. Not to mention, his hate for the "US system" of soccer, which to my knowledge, is the only one that exists in this country.


That club you mentioned. My best friend from school took his daughter there. Parked on the side the coaches had parked. Overheard their coaches talking. The Eastern European ones. I’ll just say he couldn’t believe their ethics and disrespect for families/mothers/female colleagues( One of the clubs on the peninsula) It’s a known secret there. So miss me with “ethical” at Burlingame  
Again- don’t just bash good coaches because they “yell” maybe they shouldn’t yell. But I rather him yell than have him looking at my dd or wife in dirty ways. Agree. Of course. ‍


----------



## SurFutbol (Nov 14, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> The problem with especially girls youth soccer is that for clubs revenue needs to come from somewhere. In Europe training youth to play soccer makes sense because theres spectators willing to pay to watch them play also clubs can sell top developed talent to bigger clubs.
> 
> In the US theres not enough spectators to generate revenue and you cant really sell top talent to larger clubs. So without this clubs rely on parents to foot the bill + dangle access to college sports as the payoff.
> 
> ...


Everything about this is wrong.  People in Europe don't pay to watch youth girls play soccer any more than in the US, nor is there any real money to be made by European clubs selling girls to bigger clubs.  It is also morally wrong that a youth soccer club should be allowed to own a child and dictate where she can and cannot play, which also suppresses how much women can earn playing soccer.  On top of that, the truth is that youth players in Europe typically pay for training at elite clubs, often more than kids in the U.S.  The idea that European clubs let girls train for free or pay them because they're "investments" that they can sell later is a fantasy.

Also, far more Americans attend women's games than the rest of the world.  Over a million people attended women's collegiate soccer games last year, and the median attendance at an English Super League game is about 1,000, while it is almost 8,000 in the NWSL.  Also, what is wrong with "dangling college"?  Those who do not value education apparently think a full ride to Stanford or UCLA constitutes indentured servitude, but a full ride to Stanford is worth about $300,000 in tuition and room/board alone, and about $3 million more than what the typical San Jose State grad will make in a lifetime.  Do you honestly think a 17 year old girl's ability to play soccer is worth more than that?  Do you really think a school like Stanford is going to give away that kind of money and then pay wages on top of that?  That is irrational.  Making colleges pay women to play soccer only means the end of college soccer, and fewer opportunities for tens of thousands of young women.  Regardless, a Stanford (or any college) player can leave whenever they want to play pro in any professional league in the world, or transfer to another college, or they can just do the smart thing and get their degree and face the reality that professional soccer is a waste of time and money for all but a handful of women.  But since you think that a free ride to Stanford constitutes indentured servitude, how do you explain your support of a system in which children can't even have that option, but should instead be stuck having to play for their youth club unless or until some other club buys them? That is the literal definition of indentured servitude btw.   

Finally, are you actually advocating for 13 year old girls to play soccer 8 hours a day?  If any meaningful number of 13 year old girls start training 8 hours a day, it means society has collapsed.  If you are advocating this for any 13 year-old girl, and is appears that you are, I suggest you take a step back and reconsider what is important in life. It will never, ever happen in the U.S. because parents aren't that stupid.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> Everything about this is wrong.  People in Europe don't pay to watch youth girls play soccer any more than in the US, nor is there any real money to be made by European clubs selling girls to bigger clubs.  It is also morally wrong that a youth soccer club should be allowed to own a child and dictate where she can and cannot play, which also suppresses how much women can earn playing soccer.  On top of that, the truth is that youth players in Europe typically pay for training at elite clubs, often more than kids in the U.S.  The idea that European clubs let girls train for free or pay them because they're "investments" that they can sell later is a fantasy.
> 
> Also, far more Americans attend women's games than the rest of the world.  Over a million people attended women's collegiate soccer games last year, and the median attendance at an English Super League game is about 1,000, while it is almost 8,000 in the NWSL.  Also, what is wrong with "dangling college"?  Those who do not value education apparently think a full ride to Stanford or UCLA constitutes indentured servitude, but a full ride to Stanford is worth about $300,000 in tuition and room/board alone, and about $3 million more than what the typical San Jose State grad will make in a lifetime.  Do you honestly think a 17 year old girl's ability to play soccer is worth more than that?  Do you really think a school like Stanford is going to give away that kind of money and then pay wages on top of that?  That is irrational.  Making colleges pay women to play soccer only means the end of college soccer, and fewer opportunities for tens of thousands of young women.  Regardless, a Stanford (or any college) player can leave whenever they want to play pro in any professional league in the world, or transfer to another college, or they can just do the smart thing and get their degree and face the reality that professional soccer is a waste of time and money for all but a handful of women.  But since you think that a free ride to Stanford constitutes indentured servitude, how do you explain your support of a system in which children can't even have that option, but should instead be stuck having to play for their youth club unless or until some other club buys them? That is the literal definition of indentured servitude btw.
> 
> Finally, are you actually advocating for 13 year old girls to play soccer 8 hours a day?  If any meaningful number of 13 year old girls start training 8 hours a day, it means society has collapsed.  If you are advocating this for any 13 year-old girl, and is appears that you are, I suggest you take a step back and reconsider what is important in life. It will never, ever happen in the U.S. because parents aren't that stupid.


"Dangling college" is all they have to dangle for the girls in da states. What females have to do in order to play for YNT and play in college is cruel, regardless if the tuition is valued at $300,000, moo! The Yale coach ((he pleaded guilty for taking bribes because he said he was being too greedy & temptation was too strong and he caved in to the money)) understood the value the parents put on a solid education and so do a lot of Docs.


----------



## SurFutbol (Nov 14, 2022)

crush said:


> "Dangling college" is all they have to dangle for the girls in da states. What females have to do in order to play for YNT and play in college is cruel, regardless if the tuition is valued at $300,000, moo! The Yale coach ((he pleaded guilty for taking bribes because he said he was being too greedy & temptation was too strong and he caved in to the money)) understood the value the parents put on a solid education and so do a lot of Docs.


You're the guy whose daughter passed up college to play professionally in Spain, right?  How is that going? Do you care to tell us how much her club is paying her so we can compare that decision to the value of a free ride to Stanford?  Also, why is playing on the YNT so important to you?  It is a cool accolade for sure, but everyone knows it's just a boondoggle.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> You're the guy whose daughter passed up college to play professionally in Spain, right?  How is that going? Do you care to tell us how much her club is paying her so we can compare that decision to the value of a free ride to Stanford?  Also, why is playing on the YNT so important to you?  It is a cool accolade for sure, but everyone knows it's just a boondoggle.


Easy Tiger. I see you just joined the forum a few weeks ago so I will cut you some slack. Welcome to the forum by the way. My dd never passed up a free ride to Stanford to go for a pro deal instead, so your way off pal. Coach did love her game but we all know their is much more to playing at top academic school then just soccer skills. If Stanford was a soccer only Academy, then 100% he signs her, moo   Making The List ((YNT List)) as a 13 year old female is how you got in the front door at the top colleges & their coaches in the past. Not sure how it works today, this was 6 years ago.
Since the information you posted is false about "the guy whose dd gave up a $300,000 free ride to go Pro" in the great game, I need to correct you Surf Futbol. My dd is only studying abroad ((Gap Year)) and plays soccer for fun & happiness with a bunch a girls from all over the world and not getting paid to play soccer. Have pro teams inquired, that is none of your business and mums the word on that.  I will PM you if and when she signs a pro deal. Money has never been important to her or her old man. That's a fact. 
She worked a job during high school to help pay for the airfare, housing and food + she earned some scholarship $$$ for her Spanish only school and got a sponsor to help with the rest if you so care to know. I said years ago on here that it would be cool if some girls could skip all the pressure with school work, GPA, SAT and being a perfect all around person and just go Pro soccer like the men. I got hammered on here. My dd had many of the top coaches after her in 8th grade but she never emailed them. Do you know how many times I was laughed at, mocked, called names on here because i said, "not now, she's only 4 10' and not so sure she likes doing school work". I never said my dd is Pro only, only that she wants to be happy. She will do whatever she decides to do and right now, she is having fun in Spain and is super happy, that is the truth and as a father, I love that she is having fun and is happy. College soccer is a full time job and it's not always fun. Girls just want to have fun, don't forget that.


----------



## Highlander (Nov 14, 2022)

A lot of wisdom in this thread, appreciate those who share it here. As for a yelling coach...totally inexcusable in the girls game IMHO (maybe you can do a little on the boys side). If a coach can't find away to motivate without yelling and demeaning then they are in the wrong business. What I find is these types of coaches think it's more about them than it is the player. My suggestion to anyone that encounters this kind of coach...run away as fast as you can. Find a coach that can teach without yelling & demeaning. Trust me...I know from my dd and her team's experience last season. It's honestly sad to see a coach who has some great experience and knowledge that they could share with young players waste it by treating kids terribly...on top of that I and other parents paid for it...what a crazy industry. Live and learn!


----------



## SurFutbol (Nov 14, 2022)

crush said:


> Easy Tiger. I see you just joined the forum a few weeks ago so I will cut you some slack. Welcome to the forum by the way. My dd never passed up a free ride to Stanford to go for a pro deal instead, so your way off pal. Coach did love her game but we all know their is much more to playing at top academic school then just soccer skills. If Stanford was a soccer only Academy, then 100% he signs her, moo   Making The List ((YNT List)) as a 13 year old female is how you got in the front door at the top colleges & their coaches in the past. Not sure how it works today, this was 6 years ago.
> Since the information you posted is false about "the guy whose dd gave up a $300,000 free ride to go Pro" in the great game, I need to correct you Surf Futbol. My dd is only studying abroad ((Gap Year)) and plays soccer for fun & happiness with a bunch a girls from all over the world and not getting paid to play soccer. Have pro teams inquired, that is none of your business and mums the word on that.  I will PM you if and when she signs a pro deal. Money has never been important to her or her old man. That's a fact.
> She worked a job during high school to help pay for the airfare, housing and food + she earned some scholarship $$$ for her Spanish only school and got a sponsor to help with the rest if you so care to know. I said years ago on here that it would be cool if some girls could skip all the pressure with school work, GPA, SAT and being a perfect all around person and just go Pro soccer like the men. I got hammered on here. My dd had many of the top coaches after her in 8th grade but she never emailed them. Do you know how many times I was laughed at, mocked, called names on here because i said, "not now, she's only 4 10' and not so sure she likes doing school work". I never said my dd is Pro only, only that she wants to be happy. She will do whatever she decides to do and right now, she is having fun in Spain and is super happy, that is the truth and as a father, I love that she is having fun and is happy. College soccer is a full time job and it's not always fun. Girls just want to have fun, don't forget that.


Wait a second.  You made a big deal about how your daughter "signed" to play for Malaga FC while trashing everything related to college soccer.  What did she sign?  A promissory note? Is she paying money to attend the Malaga FC soccer academy for the academics?  Or was the Malaga thing just bs from the start?

Now I am really curious.  What is her plan?  Party abroad until your bank account is drained?  If this really is a gap year and not just more bs, where is she planning attend college next year?  What did she give up for her gap year anyway? Did she give up a scholarship and now she'll be returning from her year of partying to attend a lesser academic institution for a lot more money next fall?  And what is the deal with the "sponsor" who is paying for her to "have fun" in Europe? This sounds like you are teaching your kid grifting.  I have so many questions.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> Wait a second.  You made a big deal about how your daughter "signed" to play for Malaga FC while trashing everything related to college soccer.  What did she sign?  A promissory note? Is she paying money to attend the Malaga FC soccer academy for the academics?  Or was the Malaga thing just bs from the start?
> 
> Now I am really curious.  What is her plan?  Party abroad until your bank account is drained?  If this really is a gap year and not just more bs, where is she planning attend college next year?  What did she give up for her gap year anyway? Did she give up a scholarship and now she'll be returning from her year of partying to attend a lesser academic institution for a lot more money next fall?  And what is the deal with the "sponsor" who is paying for her to "have fun" in Europe? This sounds like you are teaching your kid grifting.  I have so many questions.


A wild animal I'm dealing with I see. You ask way too many Qs for some curious father. Doc? You have the hallmarks of creeper. I did not make a big deal about it Surf Futbol. I have shared some PMs with some of the dads I know because my dd was excited. Someone on here congratulated her and then I shared how excited she was to go abroad. You are weird and I'm done talking with you. Yikes!!!


----------



## SurFutbol (Nov 14, 2022)

crush said:


> A wild animal I'm dealing with I see. You ask way too many Qs for some curious father. Doc? You have the hallmarks of creeper. I did not make a big deal about it Surf Futbol. I have shared some PMs with some of the dads I know because my dd was excited. Someone on here congratulated her and then I shared how excited she was to go abroad. You are weird and I'm done talking with you. Yikes!!!


What is the real story about Malaga FC?  Was it a flat out lie from the start?  Was it just a con to part your mystery sponsor from their money?  Is the "gap year" thing also a lie?  Is your assertion that she passed up college scholarships to play in Spain also a lie?


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> What is the real story about Malaga FC?  Was it a flat out lie from the start?  Was it just a con to part your mystery sponsor from their money?  Is the "gap year" thing also a lie?  Is your assertion that she passed up college scholarships to play in Spain also a lie?


You are something else. @Dom, please add this stalker to my avatar list of those who cause me grave concern and come across like a creeper. You know the list. Congrats, you made The List. You will get no answers from me. Mums the word.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 14, 2022)

crush said:


> You are something else. @Dom, please add this stalker to my avatar list of those who cause me grave concern and come across like a creeper. You know the list. Congrats, you made The List. You will get no answers from me. Mums the word.


Dude, this guy sounds a lot like EOTL and GoldenGate. Where have they been? I doubt it's a coincidence.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Dude, this guy sounds a lot like EOTL and GoldenGate. Where have they been? I doubt it's a coincidence.


Yes, it has all the writings of GG. EOTL and Golden Gate made, "The List" that I had to make because of assholes in the sport. The List is if something were to happen to me because people hate me enough to threaten me bro over my outspokenness of how some Docs and coaches behaved towards the girls at the youth level. We know how they were treated by some of the Pro coaches and that was not good either. This soccer sport is serious business. Surf Futbol dude went crazy about me being a liar three times in one post and started asking weird questions. Never in my life have I been accused of a liar like that. I was caught off guard to be truthful K & S and then to be called a grifter is insane. Last week I was called Anti-Semitic and this week a two faced liar, triple dog liar pony. I did put other avatars on my list of those to talk with if I were to be attacked at the fields or worse, killed. I am not making this up. Some people have it out for me because of my big mouth, go figure.


----------



## SurFutbol (Nov 16, 2022)

crush said:


> Yes, it has all the writings of GG. EOTL and Golden Gate made, "The List" that I had to make because of assholes in the sport. The List is if something were to happen to me because people hate me enough to threaten me bro over my outspokenness of how some Docs and coaches behaved towards the girls at the youth level. We know how they were treated by some of the Pro coaches and that was not good either. This soccer sport is serious business. Surf Futbol dude went crazy about me being a liar three times in one post and started asking weird questions. Never in my life have I been accused of a liar like that. I was caught off guard to be truthful K & S and then to be called a grifter is insane. Last week I was called Anti-Semitic and this week a two faced liar, triple dog liar pony. I did put other avatars on my list of those to talk with if I were to be attacked at the fields or worse, killed. I am not making this up. Some people have it out for me because of my big mouth, go figure.


What are you talking about?  As best I can tell, all you do here is criticize others and complain about how your daughter wasn't selected for a national team 6 years ago.  That is batshit crazy. The only one who considers soccer serious business for 13 year olds appears to be you.


----------



## crush (Nov 16, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> What are you talking about?  As best I can tell, all you do here is criticize others and complain about how your daughter wasn't selected for a national team 6 years ago.  That is batshit crazy. The only one who considers soccer serious business for 13 year olds appears to be you.


More false information from Surf Futbol father so I will have to correct his batshit slander folks. Sorry about that. Let me think about what to write back to Mr. Slanderouspus. I will warn you 100% you are being watched. I already know what happen to the other avatar's you were using and the new one's your trying to use. You have mental issues and I will pray for you Surf Futbol.


----------



## CrSoDad (Dec 9, 2022)

The speculation has ended. Juan Porras, former FCBA DOC, will be coming down to San Diego to coach at San Diego Surf with Andres Deza.


----------



## WestOfFive (Dec 10, 2022)

CrSoDad said:


> The speculation has ended. Juan Porras, former FCBA DOC, will be coming down to San Diego to coach at San Diego Surf with Andres Deza.


Not only coming to SD Surf, Juan and Deza are taking over all the Head Coaching responsibilities for 09’s to 05’s. Looks like SD  Surf is heading in a new direction?  Is the British Mafia coming to an end at Surf? Where are the current Coaches going to land?


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

WestOfFive said:


> Not only coming to SD Surf, Juan and Deza are taking over all the Head Coaching responsibilities for 09’s to 05’s. Looks like SD  Surf is heading in a new direction?  Is the British Mafia coming to an end at Surf? Where are the current Coaches going to land?


Time for a fresh start I bet. I don't know about Juan, but Deza is the real deal. Possession soccer is the best way to play the game. 1 and 2 touch soccer is safer, more fun and just a blast to watch as a fan. You can't hog the ball at the 10 and go coast to coast as a forward in this style or try and dribble through 5 players to make goal. Direct soccer for girls is too dangerous.


----------



## BruceDern (Dec 14, 2022)

WestOfFive said:


> Not only coming to SD Surf, Juan and Deza are taking over all the Head Coaching responsibilities for 09’s to 05’s. Looks like SD  Surf is heading in a new direction?  Is the British Mafia coming to an end at Surf? Where are the current Coaches going to land?


 US soccer is littered with decades of people coming over with little more than an accent to their resume, and using the naivete we’ve had and the inexperience and lack of soccer history and culture to their advantage,

NWSL clubs model that behavior, bringing in a steady stream of British coaches. Some, like Laura Harvey and Mark Parsons, have been very successful. Some haven’t.



And the US still has large segments of the population that equate an accent with authenticity. TV play-by-play commentators are overwhelmingly English. Major League Soccer clubs have scoured the globe for coaches who have all failed to match the achievements of Americans such as Bruce Arena, Caleb Porter and Brian Schmetzer.


----------



## TopesWin (Dec 14, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> What is the real story about Malaga FC?  Was it a flat out lie from the start?  Was it just a con to part your mystery sponsor from their money?  Is the "gap year" thing also a lie?  Is your assertion that she passed up college scholarships to play in Spain also a lie?


The answer to any question posed to Crush is this: whatever your "dd" has done, his "dd" has done something cooler and amazinger.  And even if you didn't ask, he's a cooler dad than you.  But don't take it personally.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

TopesWin said:


> The answer to any question posed to Crush is this: whatever your "dd" has done, his "dd" has done something cooler and amazinger.  And even if you didn't ask, he's a cooler dad than you.  But don't take it personally.


Welcome to the forum TopesWin. I am not a cooler dad and this adventure is not for 99.5% of you or your kids, trust me. I did get to chat it up with some top coaches from England the other day and for most women who want to be pro soccer player in England have had very rough to get where their at today. 5 years ago women in England had full time jobs and raced to the fields to train after work with little or no pay. College is 100% a safer bet for your kids in the States.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

BTW TopesWin, I think it sucks that many women can't make a living doing what they love to do, which is play soccer after high school. It is the women I must say who mass produce these young boys who become men and without the women, we have no men, think about that. It seems very unfair and I think the men should share more, moo! The English coaches agree with me btw and their trying to make it better for the ladies. Lot's of women in Canada, Euro and some from the States after college don't want soccer to end so they go overseas to try and play. I commend them, I really do. Not all girls want to go to college and for sure they don't need to go to be a success in life. My suggestion to the great Deza and Juan is to have clubs become academies with U23 senior team and have more that one pro league that is not so political and just about futbol and not this or that and lot this.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 14, 2022)

crush said:


> My suggestion to the great Deza and Juan is to have clubs become academies with U23 senior team and have more that one pro league that is not so political and just about futbol and not this or that and lot this.


And who pays the bill for this? As you know, these "top" coaches require a 6 figure salary.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> And who pays the bill for this? As you know, these "top" coaches require a 6 figure salary.


I have no idea to be honest. I wish we could share more with all the ladies. They really do love to play the game and it's not all about money for most of them. The men make most of the money. It would be nice if the men shared some of their $$$ so the girls can continue to play the great game past high school and not be all about college or bust.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 14, 2022)

crush said:


> I have no idea to be honest. I wish we could share more with all the ladies. They really do love to play the game and it's not all about money for most of them. The men make most of the money. It would be nice if the men shared some of their $$$ so the girls can continue to play the great game past high school and not be all about college or bust.


WPSL, Sunday League, Co-ed, and there are tons of other leagues where women can play after high school. Not sure what you are looking for, please elaborate.


----------



## SurFutbol (Dec 15, 2022)

crush said:


> BTW TopesWin, I think it sucks that many women can't make a living doing what they love to do, which is play soccer after high school. It is the women I must say who mass produce these young boys who become men and without the women, we have no men, think about that. It seems very unfair and I think the men should share more, moo! The English coaches agree with me btw and their trying to make it better for the ladies. Lot's of women in Canada, Euro and some from the States after college don't want soccer to end so they go overseas to try and play. I commend them, I really do. Not all girls want to go to college and for sure they don't need to go to be a success in life. My suggestion to the great Deza and Juan is to have clubs become academies with U23 senior team and have more that one pro league that is not so political and just about futbol and not this or that and lot this.


Instead of telling other people what to do, why don't you do it yourself?  A second pro league for young women who want to play soccer instead of college sounds like a sound business model. I think you should do it.  You could be the one who started it all and raked in all the $$$ that will surely flow from this incredible idea that you have. Why let Deza and Porras get all the credit and the money?

It's not like 99% of these girls and their families spend tens of thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours to help gain admission into better colleges or anything.  It's not like they value education more than a stupid game. I also don't see how schools like Stanford, UCLA, UNC, Duke, Cal and 100 others can possibly compete against a 2nde pro league.  I mean, the first league has already snatched up so many of them, at least three right?  I'm sure there are hundreds more out there who would similarly prefer to grow up uneducated so they could focus on a "job skill" that deteriorates to worthless in their early 30s playing in a lesser league, and so they can earn less than what they could earn as a barista at Starbucks.  I can't imagine a better business model than what you propose, other than maybe a second women's professional pickleball league, because a pickleball league wouldn't have to compete with colleges for young women who love that sport.  Plus, the first league isn't well-established, so you could probably just run it into the ground with all your great outside-the-box thinking.


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> Instead of telling other people what to do, why don't you do it yourself?  A second pro league for young women who want to play soccer instead of college sounds like a sound business model. I think you should do it.  You could be the one who started it all and raked in all the $$$ that will surely flow from this incredible idea that you have. Why let Deza and Porras get all the credit and the money?
> 
> It's not like 99% of these girls and their families spend tens of thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours to help gain admission into better colleges or anything.  It's not like they value education more than a stupid game. I also don't see how schools like Stanford, UCLA, UNC, Duke, Cal and 100 others can possibly compete against a 2nde pro league.  I mean, the first league has already snatched up so many of them, at least three right?  I'm sure there are hundreds more out there who would similarly prefer to grow up uneducated so they could focus on a "job skill" that deteriorates to worthless in their early 30s playing in a lesser league, and so they can earn less than what they could earn as a barista at Starbucks.  I can't imagine a better business model than what you propose, other than maybe a second women's professional pickleball league, because a pickleball league wouldn't have to compete with colleges for young women who love that sport.  Plus, the first league isn't well-established, so you could probably just run it into the ground with all your great outside-the-box thinking.


No thanks Surf Futbol. You can have it all! It was just a thought in my brain and no way it could happen unless.


----------

